# i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?



## 16Marco16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe heute meinen i7 8700k auf 5GHz übertaktet (Core Sync). Alle Kerne laufen also auf 5GHz.
Es scheint auch stable zu funktionieren, ich habe Cinebench durchlaufen lassen und ihn 10-15 Minuten mit Furmark geschunden.

Allerdings haben sich die Temperaturen erst sehr weit oben eingependelt. (Zwischen 90-95 Grad).
Die Minimum Voltage war 1.311 V und die Maximum 1.427 V.

Aber näheres habe ich euch als .png angehängt.

Meine Fragen dazu wären:

   *Sind das normale Temperaturen für den CPU, unter berücksichtigung von Spannung, Takt und Kühler?
   *Sind diese Temperaturen bzw. die Spannung auf Dauer zu empfehlen?
   *Soll der CPU Kühler wirklich merkbar warm-heiß werden? Ich habe nämlich keine große Hitze am Kühler gespürt während dem Furmark Durchlauf. Ist der Kühler eventuell falsch montiert?

Mein System:

Asus Rog Strix Z370 - E
intel i7 8700k
be quiet - Dark Rock Pro 2
G.Skill TridenZ RGB DDR4 16GB 3200MHz CL14
be quiet - Dark Power Pro 10 750Watt
Inno3D GTX 1080

Ich danke euch schonmal für die Hilfe

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Aerni (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

glaube der kühler wenns wirklich der pro2 ist, wäre auch was unterdimensioniert für den 8700k. und naja cinebench und furmark 10min ist jetzt auch nicht der beste stabilitätstest. mach mal prime und zock mal ne stunde, dann schau dir mal die tems an.

1.42V is halt schon ne hausnummer und daher kommen auch die hohen temps.


----------



## 16Marco16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Unterdimensioniert ist der Dark Rock Pro 2 mit 220 Watt TDP für den i7 8700k mit seinen 95-120 Watt TDP doch nicht.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

90-95°C und 1.4 Volt sind auf Dauer nicht gesund. Darunter altert die CPU schon. Ist halt die Kombination. Temperatur mit wenig Spannung wäre nicht so schlimm oder Spannung aber wenig Temperatur, aber beides.. Würde köpfen oder weniger Takt nehmen und den Sweetspot suchen. Meinen (7700K) bekomme ich auch mit über 1.4 Volt auf 5 Ghz, aber für viel weniger Spannung reicht es auch für 4.8 Ghz geköpft. Prime sind das dann mit vollem AVX Takt 77°C max.

Furmark belastet die Grafikkarte extrem nicht die CPU.

Hier wird gut erklärt von einem Mod (Incredible Alk) was was bewirkt bei Prime:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-overclocking-oc-uebertakten.html#post9186560



> Die 1344 ist nur die Angabe der mathematischen Fast-Fourier Länge und hat mit Temperaturen und Spannungen rein gar nichts zu tun, genausowenig wie mit "Alltag".
> 
> Exkurs in Prime:
> 
> ...


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Vor allem bei der Spannung. An der Steckdose zieht mein System in Prime 160 Watt ohne Monitor und HWinfo sagt 140 Watt CPU, das kommt hin. Beim 8700K bei der Spannung liegt man sicher darüber.

90-95°C ist ja schon nahe an der Throttelinggrenze also da wo die CPU irgendwann sich selber beginnt zu schützen. Max Temperatur liegt ja bei den Intel bei 100-105 Grad! Dass das nicht gesund ist, kann man sich denken. Also lieber nicht mit Gewalt die 5 Ghz anstreben.


----------



## 16Marco16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Was für eine CPU Voltage wäre denn als Sweetspot empfehlenswert?


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ausprobieren. Brauchst du denn 5 GHz ?? Oder ist das nur für's Ego ?

Mein 1230V3 rennt mit 3,7 GHz und ich habe keine Probleme meine 60 FPS zu erreichen. Außer in Arma, aber das liegt an der engine.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 16Marco16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Brauchen tue ich keine 5GHz. Aber ein bisschen OC Erfahrung sammeln und nachschauen was der Chip so kann hat mich interessiert.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Das muss man austesten. Sweetspot ist ja die Kombination aus Spannung und Temperatur. Mein 7700K läuft beispielsweise mit 4.8 Ghz bei 1.32/1.34 Volt stabil. Wie gesagt wenn ich 5 Ghz will, muss ich mit 1.44 eine ganze Menge mehr geben. Irgendwann wird einfach die notwendige Spannung für etwas mehr Takt zu viel. Schau mal was er bei 4.8 Ghz braucht. Nimm da mal 1.3 -1.35 Volt und schau ob das stabil ist und wie die Temps dann sind. Wenn das stabil ist, gehste schrittweise runter mit der Spannung bis es instabil wird. Das würde ich auch testen mit Prime aber eher noch mit Spielen die du zockst. Ich hab das gemerkt in BF1, da hatte ich einen Freeze nach 5 Minuten im Multiplayer und hab den ganzen Tag verbracht bis ich die richtige Kombination raus hatte.

Außerdem musst du auch schauen, wie stabil die Spannung ist bei hoher Belastung. Die wird unter hoher Last abfallen und du musst mit der LLC nachregeln, dass die Spannung wo er stabil ist gehalten wird und es stabil bleibt. Ist einfach etwas langwieriger wenn man das Ausloten will. Aber das ist der letzte Schritt wenn du erst mal eine Spannung und Takt gefunden hast die stabil sind.


----------



## Acandri (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Unterdimensioniert ist der Dark Rock Pro 2 mit 220 Watt TDP für den i7 8700k mit seinen 95-120 Watt TDP doch nicht.



Beim Test des I5-8600K von ComputerBase hat dieser schon bei 4,3GHz@1,4V die 170W in der Spitze bei 100% Last erreicht. Gemessen, nicht ausgelesen.

Das du hier mit dem 8700K bei 5GHz und 1,43V "nur" 140W haben sollst ist etwas Zweifelhaft.

Würde da eher auf 180-220W tippen.

Was auch bekannt ist: bei diesen Werten ist die TIM von Intel eher Isoliermittel als Leitmittel. Du wirst da nicht viel am Kühler spüren. Ohne Köpfen und wechsel auf LM werden diese Temperaturen bleiben.

Ansonsten:
Weder die Spannung noch die Temperatur sind für den "Alltag" OK.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

@TE

Ich würde mal das Video vom 8auer empfehlen ab der Stelle:

YouTube


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Wobei der da gewagte Thesen aufstellt, dass 90-95°C in Prime kein Problem seien.  ^^


----------



## Aerni (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Wobei der da gewagte Thesen aufstellt, dass 90-95°C in Prime kein Problem seien.  ^^



wieso? prime heizt doch ohne ende, im normalen spielebetrieb wirst du nicht an die temps von prime95 herankommen. da man prime 95 nicht stundenlang jeden tag laufen lässt, isses doch wurst. wichtig ist beim zocken und rendern etc was die temps sagen.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Intel nutzt zwischen DIE und Heatspreader nachwievor nur billige Wärmeleitpaste. Seit Haswell verfahren die so und seit dieser Generation sind die Temps unter Volllast (z.B. Prime95) kurz vor dem throtteln. Da hilft von außen selbst der potenteste Freezer nicht allzuviel. 

Was hilft ist das köpfen der CPU (würde ich aber nur erfahrenen Usern ans Herz legen) oder die Spannung manuell im UEFi verringern. Den Sweetspot suchen ist genau der richtige Weg. Eine noch vertretbare Spannung beim i7-8700k für sagen wir mal irgendwas zwischen 4,7 und 5Ghz auf allen Kernen. Da hilft nur ausloten, ist ja jedesmal ne Chiplotterie. Beim einen Prozzi geht ein bissi mehr, beim anderen weniger.

Ich persönlich jedenfalls würde lieber auf 200-300Mhz verzichten und mit etwas weniger Takt dafür aber mit nem deutlich kühleren/effizienteren Prozzi leben, als mit der Brechstange (ähem Spannungsschraube) jetzt unbedingt für den E-***** oder in Benchmarks glänzen zu können. Denn jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: selbst @stock ist der i7-8700k ne verdammt schnelle CPU 

Alles andere merkt man im ganz normalen PC-Alltag noch einmal wo genau...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Wobei der da gewagte Thesen aufstellt, dass 90-95°C in Prime kein Problem seien.  ^^



Gibt ja unterschiedliche Versionen, die dann solche Last erzeugen, die du in der Praxis nie haben wirst.
Von daher würde ich ja immer Games testen, denn das ist Praxis und daran kann man sich orientieren.


----------



## jhnbrg (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiÃŸ?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Unterdimensioniert ist der Dark Rock Pro 2 mit 220 Watt TDP für den i7 8700k mit seinen 95-120 Watt TDP doch nicht.



Doch, ist er. Da 8700K unter prime95 v29.3 deutlich mehr als 120W zieht!



> Das du hier mit dem 8700K bei 5GHz und 1,43V "nur" 140W haben sollst ist etwas Zweifelhaft.
> 
> Würde da eher auf 180-220W tippen.



Selbst 220W werden locker überschritten. Meine CPU gönnt sich fast 250W.

Hier Messung von meinem 8700K@4.9GHz (AVX Offset=3). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU ist geköpft und wird von dem Silverarrow SB-E mit 3 Lüftern gekühlt.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe heute meinen i7 8700k auf 5GHz übertaktet (Core Sync). Alle Kerne laufen also auf 5GHz.
> Es scheint auch stable zu funktionieren, ich habe Cinebench durchlaufen lassen und ihn 10-15 Minuten mit Furmark geschunden.
> ...



Stell doch mal die Vcore/LLC manuell ein,mit weniger Spannung dürfte die Temperatur auch sinken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> *Sind das normale Temperaturen für den CPU, unter berücksichtigung von Spannung, Takt und Kühler?
> *Sind diese Temperaturen bzw. die Spannung auf Dauer zu empfehlen?
> *Soll der CPU Kühler wirklich merkbar warm-heiß werden? Ich habe nämlich keine große Hitze am Kühler gespürt während dem Furmark Durchlauf. Ist der Kühler eventuell falsch montiert?



1.) Ja.
2.) Kommt drauf an wie risikofreudig du bist. Über 1,4v und 90+°C sind sicher nicht besonders angenehm aber auch höchstwahrscheinlich nichts was die CPU in wenigen Monaten umbringt. Wenn du die CPU viele Jahre nutzen willst und ein Defekt kaum ersetzbar wäre würde ich runtergehen auf <=1,35v und <=80°C, wenn du im Fall des Falles auch ne neue CPU kaufen kannst ists kein Problem.
3.) Der Kühler sollte schon zumindest lauwarm werden - bei den verwärmeleitpasteten Intel-CPUs aber nicht wirklich wenn er so groß ist. Die CPUs geben ja nicht wahnsinnig viel Wärmeleistung ab die den Kühler aufheizen könnte (nicht wie 300W-GPUs...), die CPU ist nur deswegen so warm weil ihre Fläche klein ist (die Leistungsdichte sehr hoch) und die Wärmeabfuhr durch die Intel-WLP schlecht ist. Da kann der beste Kühler nichts dran ändern - die CPU ist nahe 100°C und der kühler darauf hat kaum 40 weil die Wärmeleitung so schlecht und die Wärmemenge relativ gering ist.

Nebenbei: Vergiss die ausgelesenen Wattwerte. Die sind nur ganz grobe Schätzeisen (da sie idR nicht mal wirklich ausgelesen sondern aus groben Stromstärken und der vCore errechnet sind...).

Ich persönlich würde 200 MHz runtergehen - da du das sowieso nicht merkst aber hier vermutlich viel Spannung/Temperatur sparen kannst.
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass der CPU 99°C 24/7 nichts ausmachen (sonst würden zehntausende Laptopcpus jeden Tag krepieren - die CPU KANN nicht zu heiß werden weil Intel sie abschaltet), aber in Verbindung mit sehr hohen Spannungen und übler Last wie prime haste natürliche einen deutlich erhöhten Verschleiß. Das bedeutet nicht dass die CPU morgen stirbt - wahrscheinlich macht sie das jahrelang mit - nur bringts halt nix das alles für 200 MHz zu machen die kein Mensch bemerkt ohne Benchmarks.


----------



## butzbert (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Dann spiel mal AC Origin das heizt wie Prime95 xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Hab da gerade mal 50% Auslastung auf der CPU mit einen 144HZ Monitor um die 100-120 FPS.

Am besten mal Aida Extreme Starten das ist wirklich extrem 

Grakka,CPU,Cache und Memory  auf Last stellen.Das ist echt Holocaust Szenario.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

AIDA ist auch "nur" Linpack. Das ist sehr hohe Last aber nicht alles was geht.

Komplette Vollast von CPU und GPU gleichzeitig (warum auch immer man das wollte, höchstens zum Netzteilmaximallasttest) funktioniert folgendermaßen:

- neueste prime95-Version benutzen, hier Custom Run von 8K FFTs auf Threadanzahl minus 1 (wichtig!)
- im Taskmanager dem prozess prime95.exe alle CPU-kerne bis auf einen fest zuweisen
- (optional) Powerlimit der Grafikkarte auf maximum setzen
- Furmark im extremeheatmode starten
- im Taskmanager der Furmark.exe den verbliebenen letzten CPU-Kern fest zuweisen
- im Taskmanager die Prozessprioritäten von Prime95 und furmark auf "hoch" stellen.


...das erzeugt (zumindest Leistungsaufnahmetechnisch) die maximale Last auf CPU+GPU. Bitte etwas Vorsicht und Geduld mitbringen, die Auslastung ist so groß dass das Bewegen des mauszeigers dauern könnte.


----------



## butzbert (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Bei Aida hab ich auch extreme Probleme mit meinen Mauszeiger

Glaub 380 Watt hab ich da an der Steckdose gemessen. In AC OC hab ich 290 Watt. 

Ist im Aida auf jeden Fall schon ne Nummer. Glaub nicht das ich so ein Szenario bekomme im Normalbetrieb.


----------



## JackTheHero (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> AIDA ist auch "nur" Linpack. Das ist sehr hohe Last aber nicht alles was geht.:



Werde ich heute Mal testen. Mit Prime und furmark hatte ich an der Steckdose Mal 360 Watt. Mal sehen was da noch geht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Also die Prime+Furmark-Nummer erzeugt bei mir deutlich über 600W Leistungsaufnahme (das einzige Szenario, das seit ich nur noch eine GPU habe das 850er NT rechtfertigt^^).
Zum Vergleich: In Spielen sinds selten über 400, bei normalen Alltagssettings eher um die 300W.

Aber das bitte nicht verwechseln mit Stabilität oder ähnlichem, diese Settings sind wirklich explizit nur Leistungsaufnahme provozierend. So sehr, dass es auf mancher Hardware gar nicht funktioniert weil Notfalldrosseln greifen (die beispielsweise den GPU-Takt beim Furmark künstlich halbieren oder den Takt der CPU bei starker AVX-Nutzung drosseln usw.). Die kann man zwar auch alle abschalten per BIOS-Settings usw. aber das führt nicht selten dazu dass der PC ganz abschmiert. Diese Art von Belastung ist nicht für Consumer-Hardware gedacht.

Daher auch der Hinweis das alles mit Vorsicht zu machen, je nachdem was wie eingestellt ist kann man hier mit Pech wirklich seine Hardware beschädigen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Werde ich heute Mal testen. Mit Prime und furmark hatte ich an der Steckdose Mal 360 Watt. Mal sehen was da noch geht.



Mit deinem kleinen 1 Kerner wirst du da nicht mehr so viel rausholen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

CPU-Limit in Spielen liest man an der Grafikkarte ab. Hat diese 95+% Auslastung --> kein CPU Limit. Ist die Grafikkarte dauerhaft unter 90% --> CPU-Limit.

An der CPU-Auslastung ablesen ist Käse - denn angenommen ein Spiel kann nur zwei Kerne benutzen: dann ist ein 8700K mit 12 Threads bei "17% Auslastung" am Ende bzw. die Bremse.
Wenn dein Spiel 6 Threads benutzen kann ist dein 8700K entsprechend bei 50% im CPU-Limit.


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

@TE hast du die Temps per HW Monitor ausgelesen? Lies die Vcore mit CPU Z aus, den du hast bei HW die CPU Vid Spannung erwischt (wenn ich das Bild richtig gesehen habe) und die ist bekanntlich immer höher als der eigentliche Vcore.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UltimateAcer (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Hallo,

meiner läuft auch Stabil auf 5Ghz aber mit maximal 80 bis 86 Grad  (kurze Spitzen auf 91)

Lüfter Noctua NH-D15, ich habe nur den vorderen Lüfter gegen einen 120mm (NF-F12) von Noctua ausgetauscht das alle Ramslots benutzbar bleiben.

Sollte Kühler gehen, da es bei mir recht eng ist mit Micro Atx und neŕ gtx 1080 und 1050ti.

Edt.: die oben genannten Temperaturen nur bei 100% Last (Bench)
Beim Gaming mit OC 1080 haben CPU und GPU ca 75Grad bei beispielsweise Battlefront 2 alles Ultra 1080p 180 bis 200fps


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Nun die Fakten sind übel

Sockel standard max 180w
Wenn die cpu dann schon 1,4275v braucht sind die vrm am limit und können maximal 127a liefern

Die kombi hohe Spannung und wärme mag intel CPu nicht
Das liegt am LGA prinzip die sind hohe ampere egal aber hohe vcore oft der Genickbruch.
Die wärme kommt von alleine

was geht sind 1,35v und 133a ampere am limit = 180w
Das tut der CPu bei 65°c nicht weh Zahlen sind unrealistisch außer bei stickstoff und co
real sollte man maximal bei 70°c und max 1,25v bleiben mit avx offset
Welcher Takt das ist ist offen unbekannte ist bei welchen Takt wie viel wärme ist.
Hat man bei 3,7ghz max 55°c ist das budget 15°c, also Milchmädchen 3,7/55*70=4,8ghz
allerdings ist von dieser Perspektive falsch umgestellt ergibt das 70°c/4,7*3,7=63°c
real sind aber temps zwischen 90-95°c ungeköpft
Also 95/4,7*3,7=75°c also am limit bei @stock mit derselben vcore

Daher sind die Einstellungen im uefi cpu features long duration limit  short duration limit
Die vcore ist flexible die ampere sind fest man gehe von max 130a aus bei 180w ist die vcore bei 1,35v
Das mainboard limitiert hier bei der vrm die short bis zu 133a gehen können und long max 100a

Nimmt man 100a bei long duration 95w 
short bei 130w was von intel so vorgesehen ist
Sind das max 130w/100a =1,3v vs 95/100a=0,95v
Bei 0,95v ist 3,7ghz macht dann
3,7/0,95*1,3=5ghz bei temps unter 70°c tcase
Nur blöd das die temp da schnell dicht macht

Man kann im bios ein temp limit einsetzen unter cpu features 
cpu over temperture protection da kann man die max temp einstellen.
hier sollte stehen  72°c 
Abhänigig vom mainboard wird hier aber tjuncion eingestellt. ab 90°c

Welchen Takt man erreicht ist offen weil von der Kühlung abhängig richtig old school für Dumme
Man kann mit diesen setting nichts kaputtmachen.
Das sind alles turbo core Einstellungen. 
Ein manuelles OC wie vor 10 Jahren funktioniert bei neueren CPu nur bedingt oft mit schlechteren Ergebnis als mit intels turbo boost technik

Daher ist ein einstellen von turbo core enhancement mit max temp limit die beste Lösung
Man kann auch den anderen weg nehmen über max tdp long short
Aber manuelles OC per vcore ist Geschichte
Das max tcase limit sollte man einhalten aktuell cfl 66°c+10% etwa 72°c
tjunction auch als  cpu coretemp bekannt ist nichtssagend weil diese temp errechnet ist und erst später erreicht bei dieser vcore und tdp 
Tjunction ist bei cfl 105°c kein realer wert
Diese Funktion wurde entwickelt um bei laptops die temp frühzeitig die vcore zu senken um die cpu vor überhitzen zu schützen. 
Die echte cpu temp ist die peci physischer sensor am mainboard und die cpu package in der cpu als generelle Angabe
Nun zum Problem mit den mainboard sensoren
Diese können die cpu package angeben müssen es aber nicht nur die Angabe peci ist Pflicht. es kann auch sein das die max cpu coretemp angegeben wird. 

Peci ist Quasi die tcase unter der cpu daher die max 10% Wärmedifferenz zu offiziellen tcase 66°c auf intel homepage zu den cpu  Fertigung 14nm
Meine cpu ist in  22nm und hat maximum 68°c und als cpu package Angabe 75°c
Im Sommer erreiche ich diese sehr schnell (@stock) müsste eigentlich ne bessere Kühlung verbauen.
Im idle sind alle angaben fürn arsch peci ist aus physischen Grund ungenau im idle und die cpu coretemp erst recht
Und Sprünge von eine Sekunde auf die nächste bis zu +30°c gehen real nicht
Korrigierter Text format auf opera


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich habe deinen Post zwar nicht vollständig gelesen (deine Textformatierung ist einfach eine Qual beim Lesen, sorry), aber was versuchst du da im zweiten Absatz zu berechnen? Wenn du irgendwas physikalisch mit Temperatur berechnen willst, dann musst du zwingend eine physikalische Messgröße verwenden, und die ist Kelvin. Falls man doch Celsius verwenden darf, dann kläre mich bitte auf, wieso das zulässig ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Kelvin und celsius ist bis auf dem wert dasselbe
1°c=1°k
ja ich weiß das -278°c das absolute Null ist

Begriffe
tcase = Die maximale Temperastur vom Kühler zu kühlende Fläche erreichen darf

tjunction= digitaler CPu temperatur sensor, das ist keine reale temperatur sonder durch sensoren im chip die die wärmeentwicklung vorausberechnet. 
Dabei ist auch die tcase sensor also die cpu package die normalerweise dann mit ansteigt
Bei nicht verlötete Cpu ist die tcase immer geringer als die cpu coretemp

cpu coretemp = im prinzip tjunction.

TDp limits long short duration manche boards haben auch average = für den turboboost notwendige limits um die max TDp des Sockels einzuhalten Zu finden unter cpu features

vcore = Die abgeleitete CPU Spannung die nicht mehr fix ist hier schwanken ampere und vcore sowie nebenspannungen. Um hier das optimum zu finden ist ein Grauen beim testen min 6-12 Wochen je stufe die instabil wird in prime95
Manuelles OC bedeutete hier quasi auf alle stromsparmodi zu verzichten und ein System das in Idle betrieb min die 60w cpu Verbraucht disqualifiziert sich
Normal ist cpu im idle zwischen 5-20w ohne mainboard


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Wenn man dir sagt dass er es ist, ist er das. 
Er kann die Wärme zwar abführen, aber wie gut er die CPU kühlt ist wiederrum was anderes.


----------



## kelevra (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Kelvin und celsius ist bis auf dem wert dasselbe
> 1°c=1°k
> ja ich weiß das -278°c das absolute Null ist



Vorsicht! Dünnes Eis!

Grad Celsius und Kelvin (ohne Grad) sind zwar beides Temperaturskalen, aber 1 °C ungleich 1 K. 1 °C = 274,15 K und der Absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei -273,15 °C = 0 K.

Es ist viel mehr üblich, bzw. wissenschaftlich korrekt, Temperaturdifferenzen in K auszudrücken. Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen 10 °C und 15 °C beträgt 5 K. Wobei ich ja sagen würde, dass im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch man es durchgehen lassen kann, von 5 °C mehr zu sprechen. Wir sind ja hier nicht bei Physiknobelpreis.

Zum Thema:
Ich würde ja mal behaupten, dass die Temperaturen durch zwei Faktoren so hoch ausfallen:

1. Nicht geköpfte CPU. Die von Intel verwendete Wärmeleitpaste ist nunmal suboptimal für OC.

2. Unzureichende Kühlung.

Der Dark Rock Pro 2 ist kein schlechte Kühler. Aber einen 6-Kerne bei 5 GHz zu bewältigen, ist dann wohl zu viel des guten. Da empfiehlt es sich schon eher zumindest eine AIO WaKü zu nehmen. 

Entweder investierst du in eine bessere Kühlung oder du schraubst die Übertaktung zurück. Du könntest im ersten Schritt noch versuchen eine niedrigere Spannung anzulegen und ggf. auch gleich auf 4,9 GHz zu gehen.


----------



## RtZk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ach ja die -278° C, die sieht man schon oft. Hauptsache so viel Müll schreiben (70° = 95° ist klar) und dann nicht mal wissen was der absolute Nullpunkt ist. 
Abgesehen davon kann ich mich wage daran erinnern, dass in den Forenregeln etwas über Rechtschreibung (Punkt und Komma sind in deinen Texten auch eine Seltenheit) steht.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



kelevra schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Dünnes Eis!
> 
> Grad Celsius und Kelvin (ohne Grad) sind zwar beides Temperaturskalen, aber 1 °C ungleich 1 K. 1 °C = 274,15 K und der Absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei -273,15 °C = 0 K.
> 
> ...




Mit ner AiO auf dem Sechskerner melden sich als nächstes die Spannungswandler vom Board und der Kühler mit 220W sollte schon reichen für 120W, rechnerisch gehts jedenfalls gerade so auf...

Er braucht gar nicht in bessere Kühlung investieren, da muss einfach nur die CPU geköpft werden, alles andere kostet nur Geld und bringt ihm gar nichts, außer Undichtigkeiten und eine vielfach höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.

Und als Vergleich, ne 240er AiO wird mit Push Pull Config etwa 300W kühlen können. Wenn man es schaffen würde, an den Luftkühler 4 Lüfter zu montieren dürfte es auf nahezu gleiche Werte hinauslaufen. Ne AiO hat letztendlich dieselben physikalischen Grenzen wie ein Luftkühler.


----------



## 9maddin9 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und als Vergleich, ne 240er AiO wird mit Push Pull Config etwa 300W kühlen können. Wenn man es schaffen würde, an den Luftkühler 4 Lüfter zu montieren dürfte es auf nahezu gleiche Werte hinauslaufen. Ne AiO hat letztendlich dieselben physikalischen Grenzen wie ein Luftkühler.



Naja, wenn man das mit dem Lüftern auf einer AIO übertreibt kann es schon bessere Temps geben.

Kleines witziges Beispiel:
YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kelevra (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass man den 8700K@5 GHz nicht mit einer Luftkühlung in den Griff bekommt. Aber einen ungeköpften wird man bei 5 GHz nicht sinnvoll gekühlt bekommen (bzw. nur sehr schwierig).

Daher auch mein Rat im ersten Schritt mal Takt und Spannung zu senken, falls man nicht köpfen will. Persönlich würde ich eher so die 80 °C unter Last anpeilen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mit ner AiO auf dem Sechskerner melden sich als nächstes die Spannungswandler vom Board und der Kühler mit 220W sollte schon reichen für 120W, rechnerisch gehts jedenfalls gerade so auf...
> 
> Er braucht gar nicht in bessere Kühlung investieren, da muss einfach nur die CPU geköpft werden, alles andere kostet nur Geld und bringt ihm gar nichts, außer Undichtigkeiten und eine vielfach höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit.
> 
> Und als Vergleich, ne 240er AiO wird mit Push Pull Config etwa 300W kühlen können. Wenn man es schaffen würde, an den Luftkühler 4 Lüfter zu montieren dürfte es auf nahezu gleiche Werte hinauslaufen. Ne AiO hat letztendlich dieselben physikalischen Grenzen wie ein Luftkühler.



Sind die dicken Towerkühler ala Olymp in dem Aspekt besser? Ich fühle mit meinen Drehzahlen bei ca. 800rpm kein Windchen.
@9maddin9 ey, das ist mein Setup!


----------



## 16Marco16 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

So Leute ich habe mich jetzt ein bisschen durch OC Guides durchgewühlt und diese ASUS Auto OC Geschichten deaktiviert und komme jetzt mit einer Core Voltage von 1.36 Volt auf 5GHz bei max 90-95 Grad in SWBF2 und AC Origins nach 2 Stunden.

Der Witz daran ist das er in Prime95 mit 1344 nur um die 80 Grad hat und im Cinebench um die 90 Grad.

Spannend ist für mich noch das die Core Voltage im Gaming Betrieb laut CPU-Z nur zwischen 1.31 - 1.34 Volt beträgt und im Idle 1.36 - 1.38 Volt
Zusätzlich wechselt der CPU Takt teilweise zwischen 5GHz und den 4.7GHz AVX.

Ist das normal? Hitzkopf ist er schon mein kleiner i7 8700k


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Der Witz daran ist das er in Prime95 mit 1344 nur um die 80 Grad hat und im Cinebench um die 90 Grad.
> Spannend ist für mich noch das die Core Voltage im Gaming Betrieb laut CPU-Z nur 1.34 Volt beträgt und im Idle 1.36 Volt



Spannung........... 

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## 16Marco16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ja LLC ist auf Modus/Stufe 6


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Sind die dicken Towerkühler ala Olymp in dem Aspekt besser? Ich fühle mit meinen Drehzahlen bei ca. 800rpm kein Windchen.
> @9maddin9 ey, das ist mein Setup!



Vielleicht nicht jeder, aber die meisten. Dazu hat man die Option den mittleren Lüfter im CPU-Kühler ein wenig tiefer zu platzieren. Selbst 800 rpm sind mehr als nix.


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Liegt vielleicht daran, das in spielen die GPU ja auch Wärme Abluft im Gehäuse verteilt. Die CPU bekommt diese dann ab und kann nicht mehr so gut gekühlt werden.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 16Marco16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich verstehe die höhere Spannung im Idle Betrieb gegenüber der niedrigeren Spannung unter Last nicht.

Auch die Spannungsschwankungen trotz manuell eingestellter Vcore und LLC6 verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

siehe
YouTube
Und meinen Post lesen
es gibt gründe warum ich davon abrate an der vcore zu spielen.


----------



## cap82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Im BIOS Intel Speedstep, CPU Dynamic Ratio aktivieren, CPU Voltage auf Adaptive und in Windows Energieoptionen auf ausbalanciert. 
Dann taktet er im Idle herunter und setzt auch die Spannung herab.

Ohne köpfen wirst du mit OC aber keine Vernünftigen Temps hinbekommen.

Ich bekomme in Games maximal 55°C auf 4,8GHz mit 1,264V.

Was er vorher hatte weiß ich nicht, ich habe gleich nach dem Auspacken die Klinge angesetzt..


----------



## 16Marco16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

So ich habe mich jetzt dafür entschieden die CPU bei 4.9GHz (All Core Sync) zu takten. Denn sie läuft hier einfach am besten und im Bezug auf Voltage/Takt vs Temps. Sie schafft das mit 1.296 Volt und durchgängigen 80 Grad unter Last. 

Da 5GHz mit 1.380 Volt und Temps jenseit 90 Grad einfach nicht vernünftig sind und Köpfen vorerst keine Option ist.

Habe jetzt auch unter Last Vid = Vcore.


----------



## JackTheHero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## cap82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
80°C wären mir 20°C zu viel..


----------



## butzbert (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Sehe ich auch so richtige Entscheidung. Lass meinen auch  lieber auf Moderaten Temperaturen laufen. Hab dann meine 3 Jahre Garantie von Intel. Die paar MHZ mehr die im OC bei modernen CPU´s noch gehen, haben einfach zu wenig nutzen finde ich. Schade das die Zeit von hohen OC Taktraten vorbei ist


----------



## 16Marco16 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich sags euch wie es ist. Hatte meinen alten i7 4770k OC auch 4 Jahre mit um die 80 Grad laufen. Ob ich da jetzt 65 oder 75 Grad habe das ist mir ziemlich egal. Macht ja auch keinen Unterschied die Graka ist da eher die Zimmerheizung .
i7 8700k All Core 4.9GHz vs All Core 5GHz macht in Benchmarks schon fast keinen Unterschied und im Gaming Betrieb sowieso nicht. Ich habe das getestet.
Meiner Meinung nach ob der jetzt mit 4.9 oder 5.2 GHz läuft macht letztlich auch keinen Unterschied. Wenn 4.9GHz nicht mehr reichen hüpft man mit den paar MHz auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## kelevra (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Richtig, im Gaming sind die 100-200 MHz die man da noch rauskitzeln kann nebensächlich, vor Allem wenn man ohnehin im GPU Limit hängt. Dann lieber auf 100 MHz verzichten und länger was von der CPU haben.


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Hi! Ich habe den 8600k und habe auch etwas rum probiert bis ich stabil bei 5,0 ghz gelandet bin. Stock hatte ich 1040 CineBench Punkte und im Idle hatte die Cpu mit meinem Heatpipe Luftkühler 38 Grad, bei 100% Last 55-65 Grad. Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design R5.

Jetzt habe ich die CPU mit einer Voltage von 1.350 v auf 5,0ghz gesetzt und zusätzlich den Ram Takt DDR4 angehoben damit der Prozessor zusätzlich noch durch den schnelleren Kerntakt eine etwas bessere Bandbreite im Ram bekommt. Jetzt habe ich 1240 Punkte und ich merke die Steigerung der Leistung echt enorm.

Im CPU-z Bench hatte ich Stock bei 3.6/4.3 Ghz 2580 Punkte. Jetzt habe ich 3533 Punkte Multithreaded und Singlethreaded 608 Punkte.

Prime 95 habe ich 2std laufen lassen. Sowohl Temps als auch Leistung sind total stabil.

Kann auch sein das ich einfach mal echt glück hatte und ein echt gutes Sample abbekommen habe...

Wenn jedoch bei 100% Cpu Last die Temps über 90 Grad gondeln würde ich mir langsam mal sorgen über den Cpu Kühler oder aber den Airflow im Case machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte was helfen!

Lg


----------



## jkox11 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Ich sags euch wie es ist. Hatte meinen alten i7 4770k OC auch 4 Jahre mit um die 80 Grad laufen. Ob ich da jetzt 65 oder 75 Grad habe das ist mir ziemlich egal. Macht ja auch keinen Unterschied die Graka ist da eher die Zimmerheizung .
> i7 8700k All Core 4.9GHz vs All Core 5GHz macht in Benchmarks schon fast keinen Unterschied und im Gaming Betrieb sowieso nicht. Ich habe das getestet.
> Meiner Meinung nach ob der jetzt mit 4.9 oder 5.2 GHz läuft macht letztlich auch keinen Unterschied. Wenn 4.9GHz nicht mehr reichen hüpft man mit den paar MHz auch nicht mehr weit.



Der CPU ist es schlussendlich egal ob die Temps jetzt 60 oder 80 Grad sind. Die Spannung dirigiert die Lebenszeit der CPU. Je höher diese ist, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die CPU schneller im Grab landet.


----------



## Tigertechnik (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

@ RAVENXS1981  Es sieht so aus als würde der cpu kühler fan entgegengesetzt zu dem case fan pusten. ist dem so ? gehört der cpu kühler fan nicht vor dem cpu kühler statt hinten (ist ja kaum platz swischen den beiden lüftern)


----------



## boki1337 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> @ RAVENXS1981  Es sieht so aus als würde der cpu kühler fan entgegengesetzt zu dem case fan pusten. ist dem so ? gehört der cpu kühler fan nicht vor dem cpu kühler statt hinten (ist ja kaum platz swischen den beiden lüftern)



Wäre für den Airflow von Vorteil


----------



## JanJake (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



16Marco16 schrieb:


> Ich sags euch wie es ist. Hatte meinen alten i7 4770k OC auch 4 Jahre mit um die 80 Grad laufen. Ob ich da jetzt 65 oder 75 Grad habe das ist mir ziemlich egal. Macht ja auch keinen Unterschied die Graka ist da eher die Zimmerheizung .
> i7 8700k All Core 4.9GHz vs All Core 5GHz macht in Benchmarks schon fast keinen Unterschied und im Gaming Betrieb sowieso nicht. Ich habe das getestet.
> Meiner Meinung nach ob der jetzt mit 4.9 oder 5.2 GHz läuft macht letztlich auch keinen Unterschied. Wenn 4.9GHz nicht mehr reichen hüpft man mit den paar MHz auch nicht mehr weit.



Genau so sieht es aus. Aber selbst bei einem 8700K ist es ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, den überhaupt zu Takten. 4,3GHz hat man alleine @ Stock. Machen bei 5GHz mal eben 16% mehr Takt. Das merkt keiner! 

Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal eine schöne Rechnung der Lebensdauer der CPU gesehen gehabt. Eine CPU mit 1,2Vc und 90°C lebt länger als eine CPU mit 1,4Vc und 20°C.


----------



## Kosi (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Hab ich jetzt einen Denkfehler? Die genannte Spannung von 1,311 und 1,427 ist doch laut Bild nur die VID und nicht die Core-Spannung(vcore), also doch erst mal nur theoretische Werte? Er muss doch schauen, wie viel bei vcore anliegen?

(hab allerdings noch nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, falls es schon irgendwo zur Sprache kam^^)


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ja, es wurde in Post #31 schon darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## butzbert (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Die Hersteller wissen  ganz gut was die Chips an Hitze abkönnen. Darum hat Intel doch die Load Line Calibration gebracht. Die haben mehr Sorge um Spannungsspitzen wie Hitze!


----------



## JanJake (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



butzbert schrieb:


> Die Hersteller wissen  ganz gut was die Chips an Hitze abkönnen. Darum hat Intel doch die Load Line Calibration gebracht. Die haben mehr Sorge um Spannungsspitzen wie Hitze!



So ist es. Für die Hitze gibt es das runter Takten. Und da ist es egal was im BIOS steht. Zu heiß geht der Takt runter. 

Wobei, selbst ohne LLC sind die CPUs nicht kaputt gegangen so schnell.


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Mein Vater hat seit Mitte der 1970er einen PC.... OK... am Anfang mit 1mhz und 1.8 mhz turbo..... wie ich.... aber er ist der absolute Ptogrammier und Hardware Nerd u Profi.... Mehr Volt bedeuten immer mach mal früher ne URNE klar.... Wird immer so bleiben.... Ich lasse meinen 8600k bei5.0 ghz AllCore rennen bei 1.35 Volt... Statt 5 Jahre @ Stock rennt er jetzt 4,5 Jahre so..... ????????????? WT AntwortenF..... 6 monate ......... obwohl er 27% mehr power bringt.... Denkt mal selber nach.... 

So MUS DAS,,,


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Er bringt aber nicht nur mehr Power, sondern zieht auch unverhältnismäßig viel Strom. Eine Erhöhung des Taktes bei einem 6700K um nur 800 MHz verdoppelt die Leistungsaufnahme. Das ist es mir aktuell nicht wert, weil die Mehrleistung bei mir noch nicht benötigt wird


----------



## JanJake (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



RAVENXS1981 schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat seit Mitte der 1970er einen PC.... OK... am Anfang mit 1mhz und 1.8 mhz turbo..... wie ich.... aber er ist der absolute Ptogrammier und Hardware Nerd u Profi.... Mehr Volt bedeuten immer mach mal früher ne URNE klar.... Wird immer so bleiben.... Ich lasse meinen 8600k bei5.0 ghz AllCore rennen bei 1.35 Volt... Statt 5 Jahre @ Stock rennt er jetzt 4,5 Jahre so..... ????????????? WT AntwortenF..... 6 monate ......... obwohl er 27% mehr power bringt.... Denkt mal selber nach....
> 
> So MUS DAS,,,



Spätestens in 2-3 Jahren wirst du mit dem Takt und der Spannung nicht mehr hinkommen. Elektromigration lässt grüßen. Die CPU geht davon auch schneller kaputt, aber bis das eintritt vergehen noch einmal deutlich mehr Jahre. Aber die Leistung wirst du eben nicht mehr haben. Daher lieber etwas weniger, dafür länger.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



JanJake schrieb:


> Spätestens in 2-3 Jahren wirst du mit dem Takt und der Spannung nicht mehr hinkommen. Elektromigration lässt grüßen. Die CPU geht davon auch schneller kaputt, aber bis das eintritt vergehen noch einmal deutlich mehr Jahre. Aber die Leistung wirst du eben nicht mehr haben. Daher lieber etwas weniger, dafür länger.



Also mein i7 8700k läuft auf 5,1 Ghz bei 1,3750 Volt.  Es gibt keine einheitliche Rechnung, welche darlegt bzw. darlegen kann wie die Lebenserwartung ist oder sein wird. Man kann es rein theoretisch schätzen, aber alleine aufgrund der unterschieldichen Chipgüte kann man es einfach nicht vereinheitlichen. Mein i7 4790K lief Jahrelang auf 1,4 Volt bei 4,8 Ghz. Er war nach 2 Jahren genauso stabil wie zum Anfang. Jeder Bench, jedes Programm lief mit der selben Spannung wie zu Beginn.  Selbe Spiel mit einem i7 6800K, wobei hier dieser nicht Jahre im System war. Ich kenne auch keine einzige Person, welche jemals von Elektromigration betroffen war. Mein q6700 oder i7 920...nicht einer litt trotz Hardcore OC unter etwaigen Problemen. Und die Leistung wird weniger??? Häääh ist doch Quatsch, die Volt würde maximal nicht mehr ausreichen, da wirkt man mit mehr Volt (notfalls und wenn es die Temps zulassen) entgegen. Es wird den einen oder anderen treffen, sicherlich, aber in jedem Thread wird das Thema einfach viel zu aufgebauscht meiner Meinung nach. Wenn die Temps stimmen sehe ich hier keine Probleme und ich meine nicht Cinebench oder Prime Temperaturen. 24/7 mit 75° auf allen Kernen ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## RAVENXS1981 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Eben! Ich habe echt ein gutes Sample bekommen und kann bei 5,0 Ghz jede anforderung ohne absturz mit 2933mhz DDR4 ram takt stellen...

Mein STRIX 1080 läuft mit 162mhz+ GPU und 891+Mhz Memorytakt.... Einfach böse diese Kombi....


----------



## KnSN (11. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



iWebi schrieb:


> 120 Watt TDP bei 5G? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen eher 140 Watt TDP wie bei SKLx



Es ist eine grobe Übersicht darüber, wo die Reise hingeht. Natürlich ist die Optimierung ein Bedarf, weil ich mich anhand von einer Labilität bewege, in der ich mich gezielt an der CPUVID orientiere, der Vdroop dürfe den Vcore etwas niedriger ansetzen: 
90 x (5000 : 3700) x (1,4750 : 1,200) hoch 2 - Google-Suche 
Kalkuliere ich zur Spitzenlast die Labilität in die Effizienz zu je nach spezifischem CPU-Sample mit ein und den Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten unter jener Bedingung dann deduziere ich dem Leistungsgefälle entsprechend auf einen noch höheren Wert in der Power Consumption: Der Wirkungsgrad, ergo die proportional zur Verlustleistung stehende Wirkleistung, des Voltage Regulator Module sind noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt worden.


----------



## hellm (13. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



JanJake schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Aber selbst bei einem 8700K ist es ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, den überhaupt zu Takten. 4,3GHz hat man alleine @ Stock. Machen bei 5GHz mal eben 16% mehr Takt. Das merkt keiner!
> 
> Irgendwo hatte ich auch mal eine schöne Rechnung der Lebensdauer der CPU gesehen gehabt. Eine CPU mit 1,2Vc und 90°C lebt länger als eine CPU mit 1,4Vc und 20°C.



Naja, 16% kann man schon merken. ABer wohl nur sehr eingeschränkt beim Zocken, im GPU-Limit sowieso nicht. Fraglich ob man das bei den Frametimes merkt. 

Die Rechung war sicher nicht besonders dolle. Dafür fehlen einfach die Daten, eine CPU ist sehr komplex. Bis 2012 war Elektromigration bei der Fertigung kaum ein Gedanke, und wie sehr man sich dort heute Tricks bedienen muss weiß ich nicht. Dies Tricks gibts aber zahlreich, also Lösungen für bekannte Probleme an Ecken oder weak points oder Materialübergängen.. Ist ja auch bekanntermaßen nicht alles 14nm nur weil die Fertigungstech. sich so nennt.

Wir haben z.b. die Blacksche Gleichung und gesunden Menschenverstand. Die Temperatur taucht nicht ohne Gund als Gradient einmal und dann nochmal im Exponenten auf. Die Gitterschwingungen haben natürlich Einfluß. Was die Spannung alleine betrifft, mit tieferer Temperatur vergrößert sich die Bandlücke im Silizium, damit sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Kurzschlusses bei gegebener Potentialdifferenz. Deswegen ist mit LN2 auch weitaus mehr möglich, mit Wasserkühlung ein wenig mehr (siehe Vega). Das ganze Kupfer im Chip hat auch noch seine Auswirkungen bei hohen Temps.

Wenn aber der8auer und Co. von "Lebensdauer" sprechen und dann von ein paar Prozent die davon verloren gehen, dann ist das ein Gedankenmodell. Völlig ausreichend, muss nicht weiter erklärt werden. Und den Hintergrund für mehr Infos hat er sicher auch, wobei sich intel bestimmt nicht einfach so in die Karten sehn lässt..

Pasuschal kann man das mit den 1,4V / 1,2V bei derart unterschiedlichen Temps nicht sagen. Kommt immer darauf an welcher Strom fließt. Außerdem müsste es die identische CPU sein, denn diese unterliegen bei der Fertigung ja auch einer gewissen Streuung. Am Ende weiß man gar nix, außer das weniger sicher mehr ist. Wieviel aber auch nicht.. bis jetzt gabs aber noch kein massives Sterben irgendwelcher CPUs oder GPUs durch OC. Und so wie die Mainboards den 8700K @Stock mit hoher Vcore belasten..

..womit wir beim Thema wären. Ich würde empfehlen alle Spannungen genauestens zu kontrollieren. Mein Asus-Brett overvoltet die CPU schon an die max empfohlene Grenze wenn ich LLC nur einschalte. Wenn ich XMP aktiviere, werden die VCCIO- und VCCSA-Spannungen ebenso wahnwitzig overvoltet, obwohls @stock stabil wäre. Dann gibts noch diesen VID-Shice mit "best case" und "worst case"..

Auf Hardwareluxx hab ich das hier gefunden:
VCore (Kernspannung)     Je nach CPU (max. empfohlen ~1,35 V)
VCCIO (VTT/IMC/I/O)     0,95 V (max. empfohlen von 1,15 bis 1,20 V)
VCCSA (SA/IMC)     1,05 V (max. empfohlen von 1,15 bis 1,20 V)
VDIMM (RAM)     1,2 V (max. empfohlen von 1,25 bis zu 1,4 V)
PCH Voltage (Chipsatz)     1 V (max. empfohlen bis zu 1,15 V)
VCCPLL (PLL)     1 V (max. empfohlen bis zu 1,1 V)
VCCST (Standby)     1 V (max. empfohlen bis zu 1,1 V)

der8auer spricht glaub ich sogar von max 1,3V-1,35V für VCCIO- und VCCSA..


----------



## butzbert (13. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Hab mir extra XMP Ram bestellt aus nur einen Grund. Ich habe einfach keine Lust drauf auf dieses ständigen Booten und zurücksetzen im Bios. Wieso sollte ich da jetzt eine Spannung als Gefährlich ansehen, wenn die von GSkill quasi freigegeben ist ???


----------



## NotAnExit (13. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Mein Board gibt eine VCore jenseits von gut und böse "frei", wenn ich sie auf Auto lasse und den Multi auf 47 stelle. Das mit dem freigeben und gesund sein beißt sich nach wie vor gerne mal.

Wenn ich bei mir XMP einstelle (3200 MHz) gehen VCCIO und VCCSA auch steil nach oben. Bei so was regele ich immer manuell nach. Eine der beiden Spannungen ging auf über 1.3V...läuft aber mit 1.15V stabil. Der RAM selber ging auf 1.35V, was ja ok ist.


----------



## butzbert (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Laut 8auer seinen Haswell OC Guide.

Vccsa 1,10V in 24/7 und Standart 1,15 V.
Vccioa 1,15V in 24/7 und Standart 1,20V.

Ist das bei Coffe noch identisch ?


Bin ich ja weit drüber mit meinen Auto Settings!


----------



## NotAnExit (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Siehe Beitrag #72 von hellm.

Deine Auto-Werte sind ähnlich wie meine waren (habe ja auch ein Asus-Board). Aktuell laufen  bei mir VCCIO mit 1.10V und VCCSA mit 1.12V stabil. Ich denke aber, die können noch weiter runter.

Zitat aus hardwareluxx:
"Unserer Erfahrung nach können die VCCIO- und VCCSA-Spannung bis zu einem  Speichertakt von 3.200 MHz meist bei den Standardwerten belassen  werden, erst bei noch höheren Taktraten des Arbeitsspeichers wird eine  Anhebung auf etwa 1,1 bis 1,15 V nötig."

Coffee Lake: Overclocking-Check - Hardwareluxx


----------



## butzbert (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ok muss ich mal testen. Hab jetzt Vcca auf 1,15V und Vccioa auf 1,20 V. Das lustige ist das Mainboard markiert die Werte schon in Gelb die Auto Einstellungen wahrscheinlich in Rot. 
Weis echt nicht was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat. Bei solchen Preisen von Mainboards erwarte ich ein bisschen mehr. 
Gibt es sonst noch Spannungen wo man drüber schauen muss ? Oder ist alles #72 von hellm aufgeführt ?


----------



## hellm (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Das sind alle relevanten die man so im BIOS finden kann. Ich hab VCCIO auf 1,0V geändert (+50mV), weil ich nicht weiter runter wollte und Stabilität ja ganz nett ist. Hab einen Speichertakt von 3000MHz, also noch etwas unter der von Hardwareluxx empirisch festgestellten Grenze. VCCSA hab ich auf 1,05V gelassen, da mein Asus das auch nur in 0,1V Schritten ändert.
Das aktivierte XMP-Profil hatte beide Spannungen auf >1,3V festgelegt, wenn ichs auf "Auto" gelassen habe.

VCCST (Standby) hab ich auf 1,0V festgelegt, wurde auch auf 1,3V+ oder sowas geändert.

PLL und das ganze Zeug ist bei mir in nem extra Menü, ich glaub hab ich alles auf Auto gelassen weil das alles auf @stock war. Sollte ich wohl auch nochmal kontrollieren, aber glaub da pfuschen die wirklich nicht rum..


----------



## butzbert (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Das Problem an diesen ganzen Spannungs Geschichten kein Hersteller gibt mal ne Aukunft über Soll Werte. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das Intel nicht mal ne VCore Spannung raus gibt.


----------



## hellm (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Naja, @stock heist für mich noch @stock. Wird aber zum Problem, wenn die Kiste beim ersten hochfahren schon overvoltet wird. Das Problem ist aber eher bei den Mainboardherstellern.

Und mit diesen worst/typical/best case scenario für die SVID blick ich auch nicht warum das nötig ist. Wenn CPUs also nun ähnlich der Grafikkarten (bei radeons derzeit nicht..) nun auch eine VID bemessen an der Chipgüte brauchen, und dann noch eine Super-VID oder wofür die Abkürzung auch immer steht, und dann noch angegeben wird die CPU könnte mit dem VRM kommunizierenwenn man dieses Feature aktiviert (was da dann wohl besprochen wird?) ..ja dann brauch ich doch keine VID-Scenarios zum rumpopeln. Reicht doch ein einziger override.. 

Also seit Ivy hat sich da schon einiges verschlimmbessert. Ich meine was ist so schwer den Knopf "DAU-OC für 5GHz+" zu integrieren und trotzdem keine Option für LLC reinzustellen, die gleichzeitig die VID ans Extrem voltet? Und die Standard-Einstellungen nur auf User-Wunsch veränderbar machen? Mit klaren Bezeichnungen, ohne Überraschungen und evtl. auch noch übersichtlich? Wem soll der ganze Schmarn überhaupt helfen?

Manchmal könnte man echt glauben die brauchen dringend unsere Hilfe.


----------



## butzbert (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Es gibt von Intel kein Statement, ich finde zumindest nix. Was ist eine VCore im Stock? Klar hat Intel nix mit Ram Spannungen am Hut. Aber wer sollte Spannungs Werte raus geben?Die Mainboard Hersteller sind ja auf die CPU und Speicher Hersteller angewiesen. 

Ich gehe doch mal schwer davon aus das Intel ein Testlabor hat und die ziemlich genau sagen können,wie lange eine CPU bei welcher Spannung intakt bleibt. Auch wenn die Chipgüte unterschiedlich ist. 
Vielleicht wird das ganze von uns selber auch zu hochgekocht und im Prinzip währe auch alles mit Asus Auto Einstellungen gut!


----------



## hellm (14. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich meine etwas anderes. Du erinnerst dich vielleicht, aber früher hat niemand nach der Standard/Stock Spannung gefragt. Die CPU hatte eben eine VID, und die hatte das Mainboard eingestellt. Und das war dann eben "Auto", "Standard" oder sonstwas, wie man es halt auch erwarten würde. Bei der Taktfrequenz schafft man das ja auch noch, so schwer war das nicht, und ein SVID war da noch nichtmal angedacht, aber ich reg mich nur auf..

Außerdem stellst du dir das falsch vor. Die machen nicht mal eben einen Chip und stellen dann in komplizierten Testverfahren fest wie lange der den halten würde, und bei was für Spannungen.
Das mit der Spannung wird auch oft falsch verstanden, das ist nur eine Potentialdifferenz. Ist die zu hoch, kannst du statt Silizium auch Metall verwenden, es kommt unweigerlich zum Kurzschluss. Und selbst dann ist es der resultierende Strom die Ursache für die dauerhafte Beschädigung am Chip, der dann hinüber ist. Eine höhere Spannung erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Kurzschlusses unter Vollast, tiefere Temperaturen können das wieder etwas drücken. Aber im Prinzip funzt ein Chip halt bei einem gewissen Spannungsfenster, darüber und darunter eben nicht.

Aber zurück zur "Lebensdauer", da wird oft die Elektromigration gennannt. Auch hier ist nur der fließende Strom und auch die Temperatur ausschlaggebend. Wenn man nun an einer Fertigungstech. arbeitet, weiß man über die Strukturen und wo die Schwachpunkte liegen können, das wird bei der Entwicklung berücksichtigt. Es geht dabei um konkrete Probleme bei der Verkleinerung bekannter Strukturen, Elektromigration war da lange kein Thema, wird aber zu 100% auch beachtung finden. Wenn man hinterher testen müsste obs passt und auch hält, hätte man bei der Entwicklung entscheidendes versäumt oder viel zu nahe am Wasser gebaut. Das Risiko geht niemand ein.

Und Kaby bzw Coffee wurde ja schon darauf ausgelegt die Spannung zu vertragen (Intel dürfte auch diesmal ein Data-Sheet veröffentlicht haben.. ja, hier: 8th Gen (S-platform) Intel® Processor Family Datasheet Vol.1)
Da heist es 1,52V (7.2.1.1 Vcc DC Specifications), mit der von Intel spezifizierten LLC (glaub so 128mV Vdroop?) kommt man dann auch bei ~1,4V unter Last raus. Allerdings ist das bei Intel nur die "Voltage Range", was das wieder heist weiß ich nicht. Am Ende das es eben das Maxiumum ist was im BIOS möglich ist..
Weiterhin heist es unter den Fußnoten: "Each processor is programmed with a maximum valid voltage identification value (VID) that is set at manufacturing and cannot be altered." 
Womit die Schuld für all den Shice also bei den Mainboard-Herstellern zu suchen ist. Müsste man also nur die CPU fragen, was nun der normale Betriebszustand ist.


----------



## butzbert (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Dann sagt Intel ja quasi aus, ich kann Problemlos auch 1,50 Volt auf meine CPU geben. Ich hab schon Ende der 90er  OC gemacht da musste man noch mit Jumpern am Mainboard rumstellen. Ich will damit nicht sagen ich hab besonders viel Ahnung davon. Aber ich hab noch nie eine defekte CPU gehabt. Früher hab ich immer gehört so ein Teil hält 30 Jahre lang. Heute höre ich immer 10 Jahre. Hat sich das verändert durch die feinere Fertigung? Ich glaub ich hab auch noch nie selber länger eine wie maximal 5 Jahre betrieben

Die Frage die ich mir einfach Stelle dazu ist folgende:
Alle sagen keiner kann sagen was Spannung - Takt - Temperatur und Chip Güte die Lebenszeit beeinflusst.

Dann kann aber auch irgendwie niemand behaupten das 1,20V zu 1,30V die Lebenszeit um vieles erhöht.

Man müsste dann ja eigentlich meinen wenn ein so großer Hersteller wie Intel eine Maximal Spannung und Temperatur frei gibt. Sich alles in diesem Bereich nicht negativ auf die Lebensdauer auswirkt.


----------



## KnSN (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Die CPUVID ist die Relation vom Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten zum Wirkungsgrad. (Das Verhältnis von der Wirkleistung und der Verlustleistung in der Proportionalität zur Induktivität.) Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass diese statische Messung mit einem synthetischen Vorausblick, basiernd auf digitalen Algorithmen und digitalen Heuristiken, auf die verändernden Eigenschaften lediglich so genau reagiert wie sie die sogenannte Scheinleistung angibt?


----------



## NotAnExit (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



KnSN schrieb:


> Es ist doch offensichtlich



Aber so was von!  Butzbert, warum so still?


----------



## butzbert (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Super offensichtlich


----------



## hellm (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



butzbert schrieb:


> Dann sagt Intel ja quasi aus, ich kann Problemlos auch 1,50 Volt auf meine CPU geben. Ich hab schon Ende der 90er  OC gemacht da musste man noch mit Jumpern am Mainboard rumstellen. Ich will damit nicht sagen ich hab besonders viel Ahnung davon. Aber ich hab noch nie eine defekte CPU gehabt. Früher hab ich immer gehört so ein Teil hält 30 Jahre lang. Heute höre ich immer 10 Jahre. Hat sich das verändert durch die feinere Fertigung? Ich glaub ich hab auch noch nie selber länger eine wie maximal 5 Jahre betrieben
> 
> Die Frage die ich mir einfach Stelle dazu ist folgende:
> Alle sagen keiner kann sagen was Spannung - Takt - Temperatur und Chip Güte die Lebenszeit beeinflusst.
> ...



Neien, Intel gibt nur eine Voltage Range an, also einen Spannungsbereich. Im übrigen verliert man immer noch die Garantie wenn man die CPU außerhalb der Spezis betreibt, und das passiert wenn man VID oder LLC verändert.
Ich lass mal den8auer sprechen, is 2 Jahre alt aber wird noch aktuell sein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pumBtJi4S50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"wenn die CPU drauf geht, was in der Regel nicht passiert, bekommt ihr die auch getauscht" soll heißen wenn Intel für Mainboards 1,5V VID freigibt haben sie diejenigen einkalkuliert die ihre CPU dann mit max VID und max LLC auch umbringen. Innerhalb der Garantiezeit..

Aber es gibt keinen Langzeittest mit Prime oder sowas. Das würde ewig und drei Tage dauern..

Wenn man sehr große Sorgen hat sollte man halt gut kühlen und nicht gerade an der Spannung oder LLC rumfummeln, dann lebt die CPU sicher paar Tage länger als bei 5GHz und über 1,3V. Eine Stunde, einen Tag, ein Jahr, da kann man keine Zeitangaben machen, sowas wie der Tank wäre noch halb voll gibts da nicht. Kann gut sein das deine CPU mit nur 1,2V länger aushält, welcher Nutzen sich daraus auch immer ergeben mag. Sei halt ehrlich wenn du das Ding wieder verkaufst, dann hast du dir nix vorzuwerfen. Ansonsten hab deinen Spaß damit.



KnSN schrieb:


> Die CPUVID ist die Relation vom Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten zum Wirkungsgrad. (Das Verhältnis von der Wirkleistung und der Verlustleistung in der Proportionalität zur Induktivität.) Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass diese statische Messung mit einem synthetischen Vorausblick, basiernd auf digitalen Algorithmen und digitalen Heuristiken, auf die verändernden Eigenschaften lediglich so genau reagiert wie sie die sogenannte Scheinleistung angibt?



 hmm.. Nö.


----------



## DARPA (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Wirklich definieren lassen sich eh nur Maximalwerte, ab dem ein Defekt auftritt. Darunter kann man eigentlich nur die grundsätzliche These aufstellen, je mehr Spannung desto mehr Verschleiss. Aber wirklich seriös beziffern kann das eigentlich keiner. 
Ausserdem sollte man den Lastzustand berücksichtigen. Die höchste Spannung sollte am besten in dem Punkt anliegen, wo der geringste Strom fliesst.

Aber in dem üblichen Nutzungszeitraum einer CPU spielt das alles auch kaum eine Rolle. Mal ehrlich, wie viele Fälle von gestorbenen CPUs kennt ihr (köpfen und LN2 zählt nicht ^^).


----------



## 4B11T (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Das wäre doch mal ein interessantes Video für der8auer: eine ältere CPU z.B. Haswell mit richtig hoher Spannung (maximum je nach Mainboard) 24/7 mit Prime95 am Limit quälen und schauen was passiert. Hält das einen Tag, eine Woche, einen Monat?


----------



## butzbert (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Mir geht es ja gar nicht um die Garantie. Bin der Meinung wenn ich mir eine K CPU hole dann nur aus einen Grund. Ich möchte sie auf einen möglichst hohen Takt laufen lassen. Wenn die dann abraucht dann gibt es halt eine neue oder halt Garantie.

Würd halt gerne mal Wissen was man ca. an Lebenszeit erwarten kann von… bis …

Meiner bleibt jetzt auf 1,33V und 4,9GHZ stehen. 
2 Stunden Prime komme ich nicht über 90 Grad.
Im normalen Spielbetrieb nicht über 80 Grad.

In Battlefield 1 hatte ich letztens mal um die 93Grad in der Temperaturspitze. Teilweise sogar 100 % Auslastung. Was ja echt ungewöhnlich ist für den 8700K eine volle CPU Auslastung. Bin mir nicht sicher ob das nach einen BF1 Patch so gekommen ist, oder durch das neue UEFI Update von Asus wo die Specte Lücke mit geschlossen wurde. Auf jeden Fall zieht kein Spiel so an meiner Systemlast wie BF1. Da langweilt sich bei Assassins Creed Origin mein System!

Die 5GHZ schaffe ich nicht mal mit 1,42 Volt. Da war für mich jetzt Stop, weil die Temperatur nicht mehr mitspielt und Köpfen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Mal sehen wie lange sie hält.

Ich bin halt nur interessiert was man so ca. erwarten kann an Lebenszeit. Ich denke mal ich werde in ein paar Jahren aufrüsten und dann liegt das Teil bei mir in der Ecke und verschimmelt oder ich vererbe sie an Freunde oder Bekannte.
Mein ehemals Hochgetakteter Pheneom2 läuft bei meinen Brüderchen übrigens immer noch keine Ahnung wie alt der mittlerweile überhaupt ist.


----------



## KnSN (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wie viele Fälle von gestorbenen CPUs kennt ihr (köpfen und LN2 zählt nicht ^^).



Ich! AMD FX-8350; wegen der Elektromigration durch 1.4250V ein unzubändigendes Leistungsgefälle. 


@butzbert 
Ich bin in meiner Internet-Recherche für 5,0 GHz des Intel Core i7-8700K auf runde 1.4750V gestoßen: 
Kaufberatung: Netzteil für Spielerechner mit Nvidia 1070, i7 8700K und ASRock Z370M Pro4 - Seite 2


----------



## Camnp (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Temperatur definitiv zu heiß. Brauchst du die Leistung bzw. das OC überhaupt? Falls du nicht darauf verzichten möchtest dann empfehle ich dir einen stärkeren Kühler wie z.B. den Dark Rock 3 mit Push - Pull Konfiguration. Des Weiteren die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste. Ansonsten auch mal checken wie dein Airflow im Gehäuse ist.

Lg


----------



## butzbert (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ich sag nur Watercool HeatkillerIV mit einen 480er und 360er Radi.Grizzly wurde verwendet.


----------



## hellm (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



4B11T schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein interessantes Video für  der8auer: eine ältere CPU z.B. Haswell mit richtig hoher Spannung  (maximum je nach Mainboard) 24/7 mit Prime95 am Limit quälen und schauen  was passiert. Hält das einen Tag, eine Woche, einen Monat?


Denk dir mal die Stromrechnung für so eine Aktion. Langzeittests bei max empfohlener Spannung wirds so nicht geben.
Aber buildzoid hat sich dem Thema mal angenommen, und auch gezeigt wieciel nötig ist um eine CPU umzubringen. Zu eurer Info, es muss erst ein hoher Strom geflossen sein, der Veränderungen im Material hinterlässt. Wieder wird nix abgetragen, kein Verschleiß wie man es von der Mechanik kennt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXOu3hseXRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





butzbert schrieb:


> Würd halt gerne mal Wissen was man ca. an Lebenszeit erwarten kann von… bis …


Ein letzter Versuch.. ist nicht möglich. Can't be done. No se puede hacer.



butzbert schrieb:


> Meiner bleibt jetzt auf 1,33V und 4,9GHZ stehen.
> 2 Stunden Prime komme ich nicht über 90 Grad.



Heb dir  halt massives OC für nach dem köpfen auf. Nach der Garantiezeit machts  ja nix mehr. Gerade bei einem Chip der wesentlich mehr als 1,3V für 5GHz braucht,  kann sich da was hochschaukeln. Mehr Spannung, mehr Takt, heist mehr  Leistungsaufnahme, und die muss ja wieder abgeführt werden. Steigt die  Abwärme sehr an, ist die verbaute TIM/WLP von intel halt dann echt  überfordert, die Temp steigt deutlich an. Und damit geht dir die  Stabilität auch wieder flöten..

Ausgehend von 5GHz sind 100MHz  übrigens 2%. Taktrate, Leistung noch nicht, und fürs Zocken merkst du da  nix. Ich würd bei 4,8GHz bleiben, und dem Hitzkopf dann mit  Flüssigmetall zu Leibe rücken.


----------



## KnSN (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Im Grunde genommen ist diejenige Temperatur vorrangig wegen den Thermal Throttling von Bedeutung, denn lädieren tun die Mikrochips von 100 °C nicht, insoweit dieser Zustand nicht häufig eintretend und lange anhaltend ist, aber die anodische Oxidation und die zunehmende Phasentransformation setzen der Aggregation der Stoffe zügig zu. Die Mikrochips sind kurzfristig bis oberhalb von 100 °C belastbar, die Labilität ist zu berücksichtigen, immerhin werkeln die Grafikchips früherer Generationen ( bspw. G84, G80, G94 und G92) locker um 100°C und steigen dabei bis zu 120 °C an, wo letztendlich der Power Monitor dicht macht.


----------



## hellm (15. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



KnSN schrieb:


> [..]anodische Oxidation und die zunehmende Phasentransformation setzen der Aggregation der Stoffe zügig zu. [..]


 Ich fand schon deine Ausführungen zu Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten und Wirkungsgrad sehr amüsant. Jetzt sind wir also bei der Galvanik und Phasentransformationen. 

Silizium ist ein Halbleiter, und die sind durch ihre Bandlücke definiert. Bei undotiertem Silizium verschwindet diese Lücke bei um die 120°C, und es benimmt sich wie ein Metall. Wenns da irgendwelche Phasenübergänge gäbe, könntest du den Chip wegschmeißen.


----------



## Dype_Skogen (16. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

Ja, wahrlich interressant, gerade die Phasentransforumsien sind nicht zu unterschätzen ....
 BTT Erstema ist nen Cinbench nur für nen kurzen groben Test zu gebrauchen, wenn du da aber schon diese Temps erreichst im CB ists auf alle Fälle nicht gesund....
Und klar, runtertakten wird er sich bei 90/95 Grad, dauerhaft würde ich nicht mehr als 75Grad in anpruchsvollen Szenarien für nen 24/7 Setting nicht überschreiten wollen....Und er hellm hat das schon gut formuliert, die 100 machen den kohl nicht fett für den normalen Anwendungsfall...
In meinem 3D Vision Szenario brauch ich allerdings jedes Mhz,ist aber natürlich och sehr speziell


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*

bei 90°c würde mir die Alarmglocken läuten

vergesst vid und LLC manuell anzupassen insbesondere ab haswel desktop
ab 2011 mit sandy bridge (core i 2nd gen) ist OC nicht mehr so einfach man muss im prinzip die maximale tdp limitieren und dann eventuell manuell die vid anpasssen an LLC sollte man sich nur wagen wenn man sicher ist das das mainboard das auch kann.
bei amd ab am3+ (fx series)
ich bekomme schon angst bei meine  haswel-e @stock um die 70°c kommt im Sommer
das ist knapp am limit (75°c)
Was kann ich tun
bessere Kühlung also wlp tauschen und zweiten Lüfter am Kühler besseres Gehäuse
dann die tdp limitieren
long diuration 140w
short duration 165w
medium ergibt sich
dann kann ich den multi anheben und hoffen das das mainboard das stabil hinbekommt.
Stelle ich trotz wider wissen die vid um muss ich erstmal alle stromspar mechamismen abschalten bis auf eist
Das reduziert die p state (cstate ist etwa das selbe)
aus 7 werden dann 4
Wieso das wichtig ist nun es liegt an den vrm, denn intel gibt vor das der verbrauch bei max 1,475v maximal die 140w einhält
Und genau da spielen die vrm eine rolle
So was wie silizium lotterie ist deutlich kleiner als man denkt
denn die vrm müssen die garantierten 140w liefern wieviel volt das sind ist offen bis zum intel vorgabe max 1,475v

also wenn dein mainboard dann eine vcore von 1,38v hat für 5ghz und max 180w bereitstellt
Sockel limitierung
dann sind die vrm einfach ********
130a wo bei anderen boards aber 150a schaffen ist die vcore dann nur noch aktzeptable 1,2v
Und die temps sind geringer

kann man das optimieren jaein
es hängt vom mainboard ab und wie gut der Hersteller die stromsparmechamismen mit OC profilen kombiniert
Ob die vrm starke Schwankungen mitmachen
Von 30a auf 130a in wenigen Sekunden verkraften nur gute vrm
Die anzahl dessen ist schon ein indiz ob man OC kann
Im groben kann man sagen oc dann min 8 phasen cpu mit I/O oft dann 10+ und mehr
das gilt für amd sowie intel 
obwohl amd CPu vcore weniger anfällig sind und nicht solche Heizwerke
Aber amd CPu haben etwas gegen hohe ampere ist sockel Bauart bedingt

Um wirklich Sinnvoll zu OC ist bei intel das max derzeit die allcore turbo mit tdp limit
bei so1151v2 max 

long 115w
short 130w
Für Lukü

long 140w
short 180w
Für alles ab einer wakü

Der Rest stellt sich automatisch ein leider
Wichtig ist zu wissend as ram xmp Profile gern mal die nebenspannungen anheben was den I/O hub von der cpu schädigen kann
bei ram IMC bis sata Controller alles was am pcie- link hängt (100mhz)
Was dann in 3 Jahren zuerst kaputt geht mainboard oder cpu ist offen oft ist es der imc also cpu seitig was beim mainboard zu errors führt
Die CPu selbst würde noch auf einen neueren board laufen aber nicht ohne Fehler
abhängig davon wie sehr die nebenspannungen den pcie link schädigte
daher >Finger weg vom xmp sobald klar wird das dieser auch die anderen spannugen anhebt außer der vdimm
oder ram riegel nimmt die nur standard vdimm nutzt wie ddr4 1,2v
mainboard die das Komplett ignorieren und mal bei standard xmp profil ram und andere Spannungen anhebt sollte man meiden
ram oC bringt zwar derzeit mehr als cpu oc ist aber mit sehr intensiven testen extrem zeitaufwendig
Und das deutlich länger als bei CPu oc Test. 
Einen Stabilen betrieb würde ich immer bevorzugen
Und OC generell ist ab skylake Sinnfrei
das man bei coffeelake von intel den gesamten OC spielraum verkauft @stock ist schon ein starkes Zeichen wie sehr intel amd Aufholung überrascht hat.
Cpu lineup vorgezogen max OC @stock
manipulation von testergebnissen weil mainboard hersteller @stock allcore verwenden
unklares baseclock mimimum
preise teils auf HEDT niveau gehalten von 2014
Derzeitige hexas kosten dasselbe wie 2014 nur amd konkurrenz ist billiger und sinniger zu kaufen erst recht ab ryzen2 (april 2018)
Das amd 2017 so dermaßen den Kampf an intel geblasen hat, hatte ich nicht erwartet
Seitdem wird amd künstlich steine im Weg gelegt
keine x300 mainboards
nur spärliche vrm design bei b350
mangelhafte vrm design a320
gerade noch Ok vrm design x370
Nur max 4 boards die den Anforderungen einer Aufrüstung standhalten können
ram Kompatibilität mangelhaft
aktuell bei oem keine bis sehr schlecht konfig für Fertigrechner teils zu teuer
aktuell mobile apu kaum modelle mit Sinniger konfig teils extrem, überteuert
Wieso gibt es keine 17" Notebooks von amd
Diese micki mouse textgröße bei 0,2mm pixelabstand nervt nur, zudem fehlt Fläche für mehrere Fenster
Wären die >Ram preise normal würde ich keine raten zu intel
aktuell kann man nur sagen warten bis ram da ist wo es sein sollte
Und wen Not ist dann nur das minmimum an ram und amd Unterbau.


----------



## butzbert (16. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



hellm schrieb:


> Heb dir  halt massives OC für nach dem köpfen auf. Nach der Garantiezeit machts  ja nix mehr. Gerade bei einem Chip der wesentlich mehr als 1,3V für 5GHz braucht,  kann sich da was hochschaukeln. Mehr Spannung, mehr Takt, heist mehr  Leistungsaufnahme, und die muss ja wieder abgeführt werden. Steigt die  Abwärme sehr an, ist die verbaute TIM/WLP von intel halt dann echt  überfordert, die Temp steigt deutlich an. Und damit geht dir die  Stabilität auch wieder flöten..
> 
> Ausgehend von 5GHz sind 100MHz  übrigens 2%. Taktrate, Leistung noch nicht, und fürs Zocken merkst du da  nix. Ich würd bei 4,8GHz bleiben, und dem Hitzkopf dann mit  Flüssigmetall zu Leibe rücken.



Findest du 1.32 Volt Extrem ???

Hört sich bei allen was ich dazu gelesen habe noch sehr human an. Das was ich an Temps genannt habe waren fast alle Extreme Szenarien. Meine Durchschnitts Temperatur zu 90% aller Spiele und Programme, liegt zwischen 60-75Grad. Wenn dann mal Teils Durchschnitt Werte kurzeitig auf 80-85 Grad gehen. Sehe das so, ist sowieso nicht die beste CPU dann soll sie doch am besten in der Garantie Zeit abrauchen dann bekomme ich ne neue und vielleicht eine bessere.

Vor allem was bringt mit das Köpfen bei meiner CPU wenn die nicht mal die 5GHZ bei 1,42Volt schafft???


----------



## hellm (16. März 2018)

*AW: i7 8700k 5GHz OC - zu heiß?*



butzbert schrieb:


> Findest du 1.32 Volt Extrem ???
> 
> Hört sich bei allen was ich dazu gelesen habe noch sehr human an. Das was ich an Temps genannt habe waren fast alle Extreme Szenarien. Meine Durchschnitts Temperatur zu 90% aller Spiele und Programme, liegt zwischen 60-75Grad. Wenn dann mal Teils Durchschnitt Werte kurzeitig auf 80-85 Grad gehen. Sehe das so, ist sowieso nicht die beste CPU dann soll sie doch am besten in der Garantie Zeit abrauchen dann bekomme ich ne neue und vielleicht eine bessere.
> 
> Vor allem was bringt mit das Köpfen bei meiner CPU wenn die nicht mal die 5GHZ bei 1,42Volt schafft???



Klar, aber um das Ding innerhalb der Garantiezeit auch sicher umzubringen solltest noch viel mehr Saft drauf geben. 

1,32V unter Last scheint mein Mainboard jetzt nicht als extrem aufzufassen, eher wenig. Ich persönlich würde lieber unter 1,3 bleiben, aber max sollen ja unter 1,4V noch möglich sein. 

Zu deiner CPU, ich würd halt schauen wie es skaliert. 100MHz mehr Taktrate für 100mV und mehr würde ich mir sicherlich sparen, aber das kannst du machen wie du willst. Bewerten wollte ich das keineswegs. 

Zum köpfen: so ein Chip, wenn er die Hitze nicht mehr abführen kann, neigt dann dazu auch bei weiteren Spannungssteigerungen nicht stabil zu laufen. Mit ausreichend Kühlung könnte das wieder anders aussehn. Diese Grenze hat deine CPU bei 5,0GHz anscheinend schon erreicht. Die Garantie würde ich persönlich dafür auch nicht opfern, aber die Info aufnehmen das wohl auch 5,0GHz mit der CPU möglich wären.

@Prozessorarchitektur
Mit dem Ende von Haswell/Broadwell starb auch die Idee mit Spannungswandlern in der CPU. LLC zu variieren hat also wieder die üblichen Auswirkungen.
Mit entsprechend hoher PWM-Frequenz könnte man den von Intel vorgegebenen Wert sogar verringern und müsste trotzdem keine Sorgen vor zu hohen Spannungs-/Stromspitzen haben. Also in der Theorie..


----------

